# New purchase Bobcat 24" 7HP 5 speed



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok so I've been looking for one of these models on and off for the past few years and I finally found one in my price range, yes I'm a cheapskate. It is in really good condition for its age and hopefully it just needs a carb rebuild and some adjustments as I suspect. It has the 5 speed forward 1 reverse speed gearbox that I've been looking for. No electric start but I can live without that most likely. Now to see if I can add a headlight to the Briggs 7HP engine.

So now the Ariens 824 unit is up for sale, I just love these old Bobcats. 

We need a section for Bobcats around here


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never seen a bobcat snow blower. What year is it. Would you be so kind as to post pictures?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Pete has some photos on his site.
The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase
sj701
We want to see yours too.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll get some photos in the morning.

How do you post a youtube link? I have a video of my 20" one out there shooting the snow like its nothing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

sj701 said:


> How do you post a youtube link? I have a video of my 20" one out there shooting the snow like its nothing.


Just copy and past the web link for it. It embeds it automagically.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Link to video of my 20" 5hp Bobcat.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol, I went on to you tube and found that video last night. That bobcat is an EOD beast.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the 20" 5hp Bobcat


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I honestly really like the bar for changing chute positions. My areiens chute control is geared poorly. It takes way to many turns to rotate it 180.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> Lol, I went on to you tube and found that video last night. That bobcat is an EOD beast.


You should see it work when I clamp 50 lbs of weight to the bucket to hold it down so it doesn't ride up over the frozen piles. It just chews up anything in its path, except for news papers. Last time I hit one it was stuck in so tight I had to burn it out with a propane torch.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

That Bobcat looks like one stout piece of equipment!


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

and no shear bolts.. just friction slip set-up- I liked that on them BC's.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Found a little more out about the heritage of this fine machine. 

No wonder it's built so stout, probably designed for commercial use.

Our Company History | BOB-CAT Commercial Mowers


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Love these beasts !


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Very Cool! I hope to finish my rebuild this winter. I am having some issues getting the sprockets properly machined.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/17874-bob-cat-resurrection.html


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad to see these old beasts getting some attention. They're the stoutest snowblowers I've every seen, by a considerable margin. Here's a link to my dearly departed Crary BearCat 824, the same machine with a different name. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/7794-crary-bear-cat-824-a.html

And a free tip: keep spare belts handy! They chew through them pretty quickly. That said, it's the only part I ever replaced on mine in ~20 years of use.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome ot the forum. Never seen a Bobcat blower in person but have seen pictures of them. I'm always amazed by the impeller being turned 90 degree from the 'norm'. I'd love to see one in person and compare it to Big Bertha (10 hp 26") unit I have and see how they compare. Never above looking at something new.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I'm always amazed by the impeller being turned 90 degree from the 'norm'.


Yep, it's pretty cool. I kick myself for not having taken pictures of my machine with the covers off. Lots of speed changing going on with differing pulley and gear sizes, but all the rotating parts rotated in the same plane.


----------

